# Japanese Kitchen Knife Terminology



## Dave Martell

Japanese Kitchen Knife Terminology by Gator


----------



## crankypolly

Cool. This needs to be a sticky somewhere????


----------



## sachem allison

howard222 said:


> Japanese decoration system which mostly kitchen scale system,but food scale weighing system with pull-out display features a readout that shows weight in fractions (vs. decimals) and scores points for ease of use.Japanese weighing scale system backbit display and large buttons which also make this scale very easy to read, users say, and reviewers appreciate its removable stainless-steel platform that makes for easy cleaning.



what in the fuq% are you talking about?!!!!


----------



## tripleq

howard222 said:


> Japanese decoration system which mostly kitchen scale system,but food scale weighing system with pull-out display features a readout that shows weight in fractions (vs. decimals) and scores points for ease of use.Japanese weighing scale system backbit display and large buttons which also make this scale very easy to read, users say, and reviewers appreciate its removable stainless-steel platform that makes for easy cleaning.



But wait. There's more!!!


----------



## brainsausage

Bot post.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

howard222 said:


> Japanese decoration system which mostly kitchen scale system,but food scale weighing system with pull-out display features a readout that shows weight in fractions (vs. decimals) and scores points for ease of use.Japanese weighing scale system backbit display and large buttons which also make this scale very easy to read, users say, and reviewers appreciate its removable stainless-steel platform that makes for easy cleaning.



I was wondering about that.


----------

